# Xmms (no Sound)



## Stegion (Mar 12, 2003)

I have installed Xmms running in Apple's X11.app, but it will not play any sound.  i keep getting the following errors:

1.(in the xterm window) "/bin/sh: esd: command not found"

2.(XMMS Error) "Please check that 1.you have the correct output plugin selected. 2.No other programs is blocking the soundcard. 3.your soundcard is configured properly."

3.You cannot use the disk writer plugin when you're running in realtime mode.

Any suggestions? Please be gentle i am a X11 newbie.


"Just because an idea is stupid doesn't mean it won't work."
                            - Don Knotts as Mr. Furly on Three's Company


----------



## DaCoov (Mar 15, 2003)

Assuming you have esd installed...

- control click to get your xmms menu
- Go to Options >  Preferences ( control - p )
- Select Audio I/O Plugins tab
- Output Plugin should show....
    eSound Output Plugin 1.2.7 
- If not,  click on drop down menu and select it.
- If it's not there install esd... 

Hope this helps.

/B


----------



## Stegion (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks!

I had found this link which contains just the info i needed plus other information about running other apps in X11.  

Check it out   http://homepage.mac.com/sao1/fink/tips.html


"Just because an idea is stupid doesn't mean it won't work."
                             - Don Knotts as Mr. Furly on Three's Company


----------



## isolder (Dec 3, 2003)

OMFG thx you for Bluefish I have a nice IDE for Java now!!!!


----------

